

FriendFeed Built The Ultimate Live Blogging Tool - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/15/friendfeed-built-the-ultimate-live-blogging-tool/

======
charlesju
I love FriendFeed, and I think that this improves their virality by a lot.

I think that the next step for FriendFeed is to dump in some collaborative
filtering so that I can get recommendations of feeds that I might be
interested based on what I comment on and the types of things I subscribe to.
If they can get that down, FriendFeed will be every tech nerd's new TV.

A question I have is whether or not you guys think FriendFeed can cross into
the mainstream? It seems to me that most mainstream internet users only use 1
or 2 web services, so perhaps they are not suitable for the FriendFeed model.

~~~
j2d2
Perhaps it could do well if college kids got into it, but I think this
requires a level of organization that isn't typical of the mainstream social
networker.

